# 7 kg Snapper



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Caught the snapper south of Kingscliff on 20lb fireline 20lb leader TSS4 reel and 10kg silstar rod with Berkley water melon 4" jerk shad on a 1/4 oz jig head,he put up a good fight for 10 min and had him in the yak 5 min later


----------



## dooyor (Jun 26, 2006)

well done . good fish mate 
tommy.


----------



## JB (Jul 5, 2006)

nice effort - don't you just love the big thimbs it sends back up the line with that big head he has. Thump thump thump - yeah baby is can only be a snap.

top stuff


----------



## JB (Jul 5, 2006)

Occy- for snappers that big the best way is to smoke them. They become a bit tough once past 4-5kg.
As they say in all good cooking shows... here's what I prepared earlier.. the smoker shot is 1 x 8.4kg snap and the plate is just a small part of it


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Spottymac,

That's one nice fish, well done there would have been a few tense moments I am sure.


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Occy l BBQed the fillets, fresh snapper tastes so good.

JB smoked snapper sounds the go for next time, have you ever smoked the heads it seems a waste chucking them out


----------



## JB (Jul 5, 2006)

No never smoked the heads myself, however the "locals" over here go wild on them and they are generally not wasted.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Top fish SpottyMac. A guy i used to fish for reds with out of Shoalhaven when I was a kid used to make a nice fish soup from the big heads. Might be worth trying when you get your next one.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

JB did you make that smoker yourself? It looks like the business, would like to see some more pics of it.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

:shock: Holy crap Stu that would have to be in the ball tearer section that one. A mighty fish by anyone's standard but from a Yak that is,

MAGNIFICENT 

 fishing Russ


----------



## JB (Jul 5, 2006)

YakAtak said:


> JB did you make that smoker yourself? It looks like the business, would like to see some more pics of it.


Nope - just a $69.95 job in a local tackle shop. does the job well though.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Stu,

I've been away more than not recently and have just come across this previous post. Congratulations on this magnificant fish.

My target this snapper season in Port Philip Bay was to be 7 kg, now it seems I need to set my sights 7 kg +. Stay tuned.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

very nice fish, congrats.


----------



## Redro (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Stu, just dropped by for a nostalgic look at some of the Queensland fishing photos - good to see you are still catching the big fish over there - well done! Must have been a lot of fun - and looked like a perfect day to be on the water (it is still dark here).


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

real nice fish s/mac ... YUM on those steaks to mate


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

l am posting a better pic of the awesome snapper just to clear up what the lenght was, l said it was 800 long but if you have a good look the pics the snapper is 830 long, the 800 was just a rounded off figure


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks for that clarification of the length Stu. I will enter it into the HOF at its next update. Again well done on a top fish.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

That is a seriously fat snapper - check out it's guts! :shock: 
Great catch Stu :wink:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

spotymac , that is one beautiful fish, congrats mate


----------

